
Ask HN: What is the best way to find remote full time work? - afro88
Are there any tools that make the search easier?
======
pieterhg
I make a site called [https://remoteok.io](https://remoteok.io) where I
collect most new remote jobs from traditional job boards, as well as have
fully-remote companies post directly.

You can also set up email alerts on there to get notified first when a new
remote job appears in your specific niche (like DevOps).

Hope it helps and let me know if you have feedback.

~~~
whydoineedthis
I like the site, but It keeps crashing the chrome browser on Android
unfortunately.

------
arvigeus
As they say: "Looking for a job should be a full time job", or in other words:
put your full time and effort in it. When not applying for job - study. When
you are applying - do your research about every company you send your mail to.
That way even with shittiest tools you can have success. Good luck!

~~~
sdegutis
Yep that's the approach I took when I started my job search a year ago. Took
notes on every potential employer, managed my interview schedule very
carefully, made sure always to have my phone with me. It worked very well and
within 6 months I got like 20-30 really good paying jobs at reputable and
respectable companies, and several of them were remote (or mostly remote)
positions. So it's doable if you make a point of it.

------
davidscolgan
The best jobs come when you have an in. Someone refers you, someone you know
is a manager inside, etc.

You get ins by building your network. Meet people, talk to them, make what you
do public. This can be easier in a big city.

But, if you aren't in a big city, one strategy: find a Slack channel for a big
city nearish to you and hang out in there. Get to know people. Demonstrate
competence.

The Chicago Tech Slack is a great example of a place that would be great for
this.

Jobs are posted all the time in there. There's a guy in there who does job
placement services and I got added to his rolodex just by existing inside of
the Slack.

Another option: participate in Hacker News. I got one job by saying "Yeah I
spent a year traveling and doing remote Django work." To which someone
responded "Are you still interested in doing remote Django work? I need
someone."

Finding work is "all luck", but increasing your "luck surface area" by
exposing yourself to more serendipitous events can systematize that "all
luck".

------
yatsyk
This repo [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job) contains plenty of
resources

~~~
whydoineedthis
For those on mobile, this is the file you are looking for in that repo.
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job/blob/mast...](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job/blob/master/README.md#companies-with-remote-dna)

------
dyeje
The easiest way is to have an office job and slowly switch to remote. Once you
have remote experience, it's much easier to get a fully remote position from a
job board or connections.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
i second this approach, get an office job, prove yourself to be valuable,
request remote, I've done this successfully twice.

------
darkseid
I send out a newsletter every 2 weeks with a hand curated list of remote jobs
which I think are interesting -
[https://remotejobsclub.com](https://remotejobsclub.com)

You could also look at the popular job aggregators like remoteok,
weworkremotely... etc

~~~
wingerlang
How is the conversion on the leave-site popup?

~~~
darkseid
To be honest, I have no idea. I should really add some tracking, but haven't
got around to it yet!

------
blegit
I find remote work by simply demanding it, but be willing to do office visits
if needed. If the hiring manager likes you, they’ll come around. Also I find
not budging on rate because of working remotely is a better look. Don’t be
desperate. Be Patient.

------
ainiriand
I had luck in the past being a solid member of a dev team and asking for more
remote time. Finding good devs is really hard and a remote one is better than
a new one.

~~~
toomuchtodo
This is great advice. If you're in demand, it's usually straightforward to
turn an in-person job into a remote job.

------
s992
I found my current job (remote, full time) on
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/). It's been a little
over two years so I'm not sure how the site is now, but at the time it seemed
pretty decent. Maybe a little low traffic compared to non-remote boards, but I
think that's to be expected.

------
jumbopapa
Is working remotely something you put on your resume? I am currently a remote
intern for a company that would be a Fortune 500 if it did not domesticate to
Switzerland. I am graduating in next month and will move into an office based
full-time position, but remote work does sound great. Is it in the realm of
possibility for a new graduate?

------
acconrad
I keep a list of 50+ sites that focus on remote-first (or remote-only) jobs:

[https://userinterfacing.com/here-is-the-full-list-of-
my-50-r...](https://userinterfacing.com/here-is-the-full-list-of-my-50-remote-
job-sites/)

------
unnouinceput
upwork.com - I am a remote developer for over a decade now, started working
remote when was still odesk.com in Dec 2007. Best decision ever, I have my own
hours, bid on what interests me, get to have time with kids all day.

------
saluki
Like most jobs it's who you know, start asking around/working in your network.

